# Best Food For Golden's



## A.Lacoursiere (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi there, I'm a 'new' owner of a Golden and I'm not sure what's the best food to buy my year old dog?!
To be honest, he's an inside dog most of the time other than the walks that we go on every day. 
I can't afford to buy expensive food for him, but don't want to buy crap either. My vet recommends Science Diet for him, however I read on the internet an owner who had 15 of these types of dogs and says that they feel that's the worst dog food to give him. Can any one help me PLEASE!!! Thanks...


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I feed my 1.5 year old GR wellness super5mix chicken recipe. (although I'm slowing transitioning her to wellness core)
Wellness® Dog Wellness
we did a lot of trial and error to find out what worked best for her though.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I feed Chicken Soup for the dog lovers Soul. Very good food at a great price)


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

What was he eating when you got him? If he was doing well on that than just continue. Expensive does not mean best. It is whatever works for each individual dog.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I like Proplan for my Golden but that is just me. Feed what works best for you and your dog. As long as it is a premium dog food it will be fine.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

There are lots of potentially good foods for your dog with better ingredients at a better price than Science Diet foods.

Here are 3 reasonably-priced (not the cheapest) brands of food with a variety of formulas (both with grain or grain-free). Each has a good internet site where you can read about the formulas. All 3 brands should be able to be purchased at a Global Pet Foods in your area:

NutriSource
California Natural
Acana


----------



## InLOVEwithGOLDENS (Mar 6, 2012)

I had the same problem-which food is the best and not overly expensive? On the recommendation of several breeders I chose Blue Buffalo, Large Breed Puppy Formula. My baby, 6 months, loves it!

I was told by several sources the vets get some serious kickbacks for Science Diet.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Until HOney started having to much protien in blood and urine she was on Taste of the Wild High Prairied, which is about the highest in portien. We don't know if that was the cause or not, but while we are wroking out things she is on Sciecne Diet KD (kidney formula) and antibiotics for 2030 days.

I hvae never fed Science regular at all. When my KayCee had to have her knees operated on 14 months apart she put on a lot of weight and we had trouble getting it off----until we puther on the Science Diet RD. Wight came offr and she went back to her regular food & home cooked and never put the weight back on. When Buck developed a kidney infection about the time he turned 10, he was put on the KD and antibitoics, the infection cleared, he went back to his regular food, and never had another kidney infection.

However, I do know a few dogs that were on Scicnce diet their entire life and lived long, healthy lives. My veti's English Setter is 13 and has always been on it. But it was never my choice except formedical reasons.


----------



## TYPERCOP (Jul 25, 2011)

Everyone has their own opinion...but normally Goldens do best on a fish diet. Ex: Salmon and Sweet Potato


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes.. everyone has their favourite....its a very personal thing...
Napoleon was also on Science diet for a while but didnt do very well on it then I put him on a raw diet...never looked back


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

TYPERCOP said:


> Everyone has their own opinion...but normally Goldens do best on a fish diet. Ex: Salmon and Sweet Potato


WHAT???? 

Ok that is just absolutely not true... 
YOUR golden may do best on a fish diet but that is a pretty broad statement to make about all goldens and not even a little accurate. 

Some dogs do best on fish, some on lamb, some on chicken, just like people dogs are individuals and just like people some can eat and prefer one type of food and others do better on other types of food. 

My dogs for example don't eat any dog food at all, they are on a raw diet, so they eat raw meats, veggies, fruits etc. I know that my dogs do great on this but does that mean that every dog will? absolutely not. 

The key is to decide what you want to do for food. If you ar going to feed kibble then find a good quality kibble where meat is the first ingredient. Others here who feed kibble can give you better advice about this than I can. 

I usually stay out of food discussions but the statement above was so inaccurate that I jumped in. To state that a breed as a whole does better on one kind of food is honestly just silly. 

s


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> What was he eating when you got him? If he was doing well on that than just continue. Expensive does not mean best. It is whatever works for each individual dog.


As Wyatt's mommy has said above-_whatever works best for your dog, is what you should go with._

I adopted Remy last year from my County Humane Society, he had stomach issues the first three months I had him. Made several trips to the Vet for tests, meds, etc. I had previously been feeding both of my guys BB, tried several varieties of the BB then decided to make the switch to Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach after reading a thread in the Nutrition Section here on the forum. 

Remy's stomach issues finally straightenend out after making the switch and he started gaining weight-he needed to put on at least 5-10 lbs. before I could get him neutered and overall he needed to gain 15-20 lbs. to be at a healthy weight. 

Remy just had his annual visit to the Vet, he now weighs 80 lbs., great weight for his size, Vet was very happy with his progress. Both of my goldens are doing great on the PPPSS.

I tried Chicken, lamb, and turkey formulas of BB, the PPPSS I am feeding is Salmon-this is just an example as the poster prior to me has said, not all forms of meat work for every Golden, you have to find the one that works best for your dog.


----------



## A.Lacoursiere (Mar 5, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you to everyone that wrote back with great advice. The food that Odie was on, he really wouldn't eat very much, so I have switched him to Kirkland Signature dog food that you can buy at Costco. I searched and searched and I finally went onto Consumer Report and they said the same thing that most of you have said. They researched and found that between Wal-Marts O'Roy Dog food and Kirkland Signature are the best ones (they both have what was recommended). Odie's eating a lot more and seems to be a lot happier. Of course he also likes deer meat...lol

Again THANK YOU so much for all of your advice!!!! 

Angie (Odie's Mom)


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

Sammy&Cooper said:


> I feed my 1.5 year old GR wellness super5mix chicken recipe. (although I'm slowing transitioning her to wellness core)
> Wellness® Dog Wellness
> we did a lot of trial and error to find out what worked best for her though.


I've been researching dog foods, too and am thinking of trying the Wellness Core. Do you know if it is a GRAIN dog food? My breeder says to stay away from the GRAIN-FREE because of the heart issue with Goldens. Tks.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

doggymom said:


> I've been researching dog foods, too and am thinking of trying the Wellness Core. Do you know if it is a GRAIN dog food? My breeder says to stay away from the GRAIN-FREE because of the heart issue with Goldens. Tks.


It depends on the formula. Most of the Wellness Core line is grain-free, but they do have a sub-line within the Core brand that has "wholesome grains". If you are set on the Wellness brand, I would make sure it's one of the grain inclusive formulas.


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

ArkansasGold said:


> It depends on the formula. Most of the Wellness Core line is grain-free, but they do have a sub-line within the Core brand that has "wholesome grains". If you are set on the Wellness brand, I would make sure it's one of the grain inclusive formulas.


BEAUTIFUL ! WHAT ARE YOU FEEDING?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

doggymom said:


> BEAUTIFUL ! WHAT ARE YOU FEEDING?


Thank you! The dog in my signature is on Annamaet Ultra. She was on Pro Plan Sport 30/20 at the time of the photo though.


----------

